# Buying roofing materials-where to go?



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a guy that is going to tear-off and reroof my home. Wants 70 dollars per square for all the labor. I have to get the supplies myself. Home Depot, Lowes, or a commercial supplier? He wants rooftop delivery. I live in Fraser if that helps. cost is important, as I'm only working 32 hours a week right now. Thanks


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

ESOX :evil:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Call Wimsatt. I'm sure they have a location in your area.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

FIJI said:


> ESOX :evil:




Give Paul a call! 

John


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Just to mess with Esox a little bit. I just bought 20 square of Landmark 30's for 69. a square from Square deal. Gary Shapiro...salesman. Good luck to get any cheaper! My dad just bought some from Wimsett in Gaylord for 67. a square. He always gets a better deal.:16suspect


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My every day price on 35 year BP 35 year BP dimensionals with a 5 year sure start 100% L&M is 68.97 a square. 
And none of that bring them in with a great shingle price and rape them on the accessories deal.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Where's your shop, Esox?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

His shop is on Eight Mile between Southfield and Evergreen.

John


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If the roof is not too steep do it yourself.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

No matter who does it get delivery to the roof. It's much easier that way all thw way around.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

I do most things myself, but the savings are short lived due to the medical bills involved. And at 50 years old they are getting more and more expensive. Sometimes, it's just cheaper to hire it done. Example: Putting in a new furnace about 3 years ago. I had everything (old furnace) removed ahead of time. I left the gas line and shut off where it was, hanging down about 2 feet from ceiling in the basement. Next day while working, stood up underneath it and knocked myself out and put a nice half moon slice in the top of my noggin. The wife runs me to the urgent care and I'm covered with blood (head wounds bleed a lot). Cute young lady doctor walks in.Mr Macho says hurry up and staple it closed, forget about numbing it. Well, 7 staples later I'm whimpering like a catholic school boy, that just got his milk money stolen. A 400 dollar tab and my savings were gone. This is just one of many....don't even ask me about the chainsaw and the apple tree!!!:lol:







;


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Try Lee wholesale roofing.. they will roof top deliver and prices are pretty good.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

So what's really happening is your wife is saying.... there's no way in heck that you're getting up on that roof!! ?? 

LOL! My hubby is very accident prone - although we can both do the roofing, there is no way in heck I'm letting him on our house roof (12/12 pitch) to do any work!!! :tdo12:


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Wimsatt in Warren, I did the roof myself (well most of it, hired a shingler for something like $21/sq) and I did everything for ~ $2300 (28sq rf)

If you want the shingler's number send me a PM....just an option


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok...that's too good to pass up. Tell us about the apple tree and chainsaw! That has all the makings of a good story!


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Esox took care of everyhing. Good guy, turns out, he lives within a mile of me. As for the apple tree: I bought this old house in 87 and the first thing I tried was cutting down a huge apple tree. Of course I attempted this while The wife was out. So I put my extension ladder against the tree and fire up the Homelite. Then I'm up there sawing away and I feel the ladder begin to sink to one side. I throw the chainsaw on my way (falling) to the ground. It takes a bad bounce and comes back at me. Nips my arm right above the elbow, not too deep but deep enough. Right about then the wife shows up. And you know how the story goes after that.......Thanks again Esox!! Your a good guy!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Vince. The pleasure was all mine. Will be seeing you again soon.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...my "usual" referral fee is in the mail ???? :evil:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yep Mike. I mailed it with one of those new invisible stamps.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

stimulus my @ _ _ :yikes:


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

Well ESOX took care of me with supplies. Unfortunately, I had a roofer that only liked to work 4-5 hours a day. He did do a good job, but it took him 6 days. I even took the ladder off the house on the last day, and told him he could'nt come down til he was done. Well, I'm glad thats over. Anyhow now I can go to The U.P. fishing memorial weekend without that gnawing on my brain. Thanks again Paul, you were the bright spot in this crazy deal.:lol:


----------

